# Multi Monitor Gaming System



## neeku (May 19, 2011)

*Top Gaming System with 3 Monitors @ 1.82 Lac*

Hello Guys

I am building my first Multi-Monitor Gaming System, which will include 3 x LCD, Dual AMD Card in Crossfire and Intel Sandy-Bridge CPU

*
** EDit Here is Final price list which ordered on 19th May + Intel 120GB 510 Series SSD (From Ebay):*


Intel Core i5 2500K: Rs. 10800/-
    GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD7-B3: Rs. 20500/-
    Corsair Vengeance 8gb (2X4 GB): Rs. 5200/-
    MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC x 2 for crossfire : Rs. 30,000/-
    120GB Intel 510 series SSD: Rs. 16,000/-
    1TB WD Caviar Black 6Gbps SATA3: Rs. 4500/-
    Dell UltraSharp U2311H X 3 = Rs. 42,600/-
    SATA DVD Writer LG/HP/Lite-On: Rs. 1000/-
    Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800W: Rs. 10400/-
    Corsair Graphite Series 600T Case: Rs. 9400/-
    APC 1500VA UPS: Rs. 9250/-
    Razer Mamba: Rs. 6500/-
    SteelSeries SX mousepad x 2: Rs. 2700/-
    Genuine Windows 7 Professional 64-bit: Rs. 8400/-
    Corsair H70 Liquid Cooler: Rs. 5500/-




So Final Damage 1,82,000/- ...

Thanks
Neeku


----------



## vickybat (May 19, 2011)

^^ The above system is perfect. Go for it man. You can add an ssd if you like.


----------



## neeku (May 19, 2011)

Hi Vicky

As of now, Intel SSD 510 (SATA3, 6Gbps) is not available in India, I will have to order it from USA and cost me 18,000 ~ 19,000 

So I will wait....


----------



## abhidev (May 19, 2011)

instead of multi-monitor setup i would suggest to go for a better and bigger hd led monitor and also instead of crossfire go for HD 6970....just a suggestion though 

well all the best for the new setup.


----------



## Demon Lord (May 19, 2011)

Go for Sapphire HD 6970 CF.    The chip slots perfectly, too
perfectly in my opinion, below
the 6970. Stock it's a fair bit
slower, and overclocked it's a
little bit slower.
COURTESY:Overclock3d MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II review.
i7 2600k would be better.
go for the asus mobo that u have listed.
get a ssd


----------



## neeku (May 19, 2011)

Hi Abhidev

I have two options, either i buy Dell U2711 (27 " inch) which will cost me 43,000 approx or 3 x Dell U2311H @ 45,000/-.

I think later one is better solution as per my requirement (Gaming + Office Work)....

Hi Demon Lord

Most of the time I play Counter Strike Source, 

2 X 6950 will cost me = 30,000/- 

and

2 x 6970 will cost me = 42,000/-

and and in Gaming 2500k is better CPU @ lower price... you can check many reviews online.


----------



## game-freak (May 19, 2011)

my suggestion
1. buy dell U2711 instead of buying 3x dell U2311H

2. go for a modular power supply something like corsair HX series, corsair has much better  power supply's than cooler master

3. instead of buying Corsair H70 go for Noctua CPU cooler

4. go for a full tower case like cooler master HAF X


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

my suggestion is if you want extremely immersive gaming,nothing below 3 monitors is enough.if you want more performance (i.e.  fps) then single 27"

also get two 6970s in CF as minimum.even better get two GTX 580 3GB cards.1080px3 will chew up 2GB easily in games like crysis 1,metro 2033 and GTA IV.

also get 2600k.

if you can shop online,so far the Prolimatech Super Mega is the best air cooler out there.
But if you want watercooling,the minimum standard should be H70(its amazing.i have one in my bro's i7 860 setup).
or you can spend some real cash and get custom WC setup


----------



## mukherjee (May 19, 2011)

the config looks nice...but I think you should get a *i7 2600K* since you are alredy spending quite a bit...


----------



## abhidev (May 19, 2011)

trust me buddy ....you won't enjoy gaming on a 3 way partitioned screen...IMO better get a bigger monitor and i7-2600k for future proofing.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

abhidev said:


> trust me buddy ....you won't enjoy gaming on a 3 way partitioned screen...IMO better get a bigger monitor and i7-2600k for future proofing.


on what basis do you say that eh?

there is something known as bezel correction.then it wont appear bifurcated but more like a window.it will be very immersive I tell you.

I played RAMBO III in an arcade on a cruise ship (ive been on a few,dont remember on which one).it was with 3x28" or was it 27" screens.GFX was nothing stellar (obviously) but it was very immersive.


----------



## neeku (May 19, 2011)

game-freak said:


> my suggestion
> 1. buy dell U2711 instead of buying 3x dell U2311H
> *I can multitask with 3 Monitors - Gaming on 1, Movies on another and Web Browsing on 3rd LCD *
> 
> ...






Extreme Gamer said:


> my suggestion is if you want extremely immersive gaming,nothing below 3 monitors is enough.if you want more performance (i.e.  fps) then single 27"
> *3 > 1 *
> 
> 
> ...



H70 offers good performance 



mukherjee said:


> the config looks nice...but I think you should get a *i7 2600K* since you are alredy spending quite a bit...



I am using Intel Core i7 980X in my Home PC, believe me it is waste, we dont need so much performance for casual gaming and day to day work... and I am building this PC for my office work + 1- 2 hours of Counter Strike 



abhidev said:


> trust me buddy ....you won't enjoy gaming on a 3 way partitioned screen...IMO better get a bigger monitor and i7-2600k for future proofing.



I agree with you 27" inch is better for gaming, but 3 Monitor setup is good for Productivity...


----------



## coolgame (May 19, 2011)

look for a monitor with thin bezel


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

neeku i did say H70 is amazing.

3 monitors can give you an amazing time,in games especially.you should give it a try mate.


----------



## neeku (May 19, 2011)

Thanks "Extreme gamer" I will go with them...



coolgame said:


> look for a monitor with thin bezel



Dell U2311H is nice LCD monitor with IPS Panel, and it has thin bezel with many connectivity options, Even I can connect my Macbook Pro with it...

If you know any better LCD please let us know...


----------



## Skud (May 19, 2011)

neeku said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am building my first Multi-Monitor Gaming System, which will include 3 x LCD, Dual AMD Card in Crossfire and Intel Sandy-Bridge CPU
> 
> ...



Pretty much perfect, you may look for a lower capacity SSD as a boot drive and how about a Blue-ray drive? Choice of monitor and GFX card is perfect IMO.


----------



## neeku (May 19, 2011)

Hi Skud

I am waiting for this Intel SSD 510 (SATA3, 6Gbps) 120GB, or will order from USA...

I think we can buy 1TB Hard Disk in 2,800/- and 50GB Blank Blu-Ray disk will cost you approx 800/-.... So tell me which is better ?


----------



## Skud (May 19, 2011)

I was not including the Blue-ray drive for backup purposes, but for watching movies. You may want to look for a DVD writer-Blue-ray reader combo.


----------



## d3p (May 19, 2011)

^^ Good Config....Go ahead & post some awesome pics of your rigs....


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2011)

@op:
ur config is perfect. u can go for it. 


Extreme Gamer said:


> also get two 6970s in CF as minimum.even better get two GTX 580 3GB cards.1080px3 will chew up 2GB easily in games like crysis 1,metro 2033 and GTA IV.


hd 6990+hd6970 cfx > gtx 590 3gb sli and in the same price.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 19, 2011)

wtf?

The GTX 590 is actually a bad card.its 1.5GB per GPU or SLI on a single board really and OC's like **** and barfs on overvoltage.i said to get 580 3GB SLI (thats 3 Gigs per GPU).

And 6970 CFX is faster by a small margin than 6990 in locked mode (mode 1).


----------



## neeku (May 20, 2011)

You can also unlock AMD Radeon 6950 to 6970 (But you will loose warranty)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 20, 2011)

yes,you can with a high success rate too.but in case you did not know,there have been failures too,especially with sapphire cards.

for your setup i'd recommend 2x 6970.the warranty is important


----------



## neeku (May 20, 2011)

Hi Extreme Gamer

Radeon 6970 is only 10-15% faster in comparison to 6950 and it will cost me 14,000/- extra...

So performance difference is not significant to buy higher priced 6970 card.....


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

Is the price difference so large? Lynx have the MSI 6950 Twinfrozr II/OC for 15-16K and the MSI Lightning/Asus DCII 6970 for 21-22K. But you have rightly pointed out the performance difference. A 6950 CFX setup would be just awesome.


----------



## neeku (May 20, 2011)

Hi SKud

For Single card price difference is around 6,000 to 7,000/-
And I need 2 card in crossfire configuration so it will increase my cost to (6,000 x 2)....


----------



## asingh (May 20, 2011)

Did not SMC have Corsair SSDs' with the SF controllers. I remember people getting them.

Also for multi-GPU, get a full tower case. And please no CM PSU. Stick to Corsair. Do show us the images (clicked) when you set up this Goliath.

If possible move to 2600K


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 20, 2011)

neeku,then make sure you get the 2GB variant

asingh only the F series have SF controllers


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

neeku said:


> Hi SKud
> 
> For Single card price difference is around 6,000 to 7,000/-
> And I need 2 card in crossfire configuration so it will increase my cost to (6,000 x 2)....




Oh oh, got your point.


----------



## neeku (May 20, 2011)

Hi Singh

Thanks for feedback... Please check my reply in Bold....


asingh said:


> Did not SMC have Corsair SSDs' with the SF controllers. I remember people getting them.
> *SMC has SATA2 Corsair SSD, I am waiting for SATA3 Interface with 6Gbps bandwidth*
> 
> Also for multi-GPU, get a full tower case. And please no CM PSU. Stick to Corsair. Do show us the images (clicked) when you set up this Goliath.
> ...


----------



## abhidev (May 20, 2011)

neeku said:


> I can multitask with 3 Monitors - Gaming on 1, Movies on another and Web Browsing on 3rd LCD .



Unless you are using them other than for entertainment then they would be useful...coz seriously you are not going to watch movies simultaneously while playing games and surfing the net....right ?

Well all the best and post some pics of your config once you get them.


----------



## neeku (May 20, 2011)

Sure, will post the Images  from unboxing to Final setup.....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 20, 2011)

be sure to get 2GB 6950s and unlock them.(warranty wont be an issue.make sure you save the BIOS of each card).if any wont unlock/gets bricked you can revert it back because they always have 2 bioses(so that you can reflash the old one back).tech support will never know.

also give ultra widescreen gaming a try.Im sure you will enjoy it,although you will want to reduce the quality in metro 2033 and crysis 1(not sure about 2)


----------



## neeku (May 20, 2011)

*Final Price Quote*

I Got the final price quote in Delhi..

Please let me know it is good or bad....


Intel Core i5 2500K: Rs. 10800/-
GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD7-B3: Rs. 20500/-
Corsair Vengeance 8gb (2X4 GB): Rs. 5200/-
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II/OC x 2 for crossfire : Rs. 30,000/-
1TB WD Caviar Black 6Gbps SATA3: Rs. 4500/-
Dell UltraSharp U2311H  X 3 = Rs. 42,600/-
SATA DVD Writer LG/HP/Lite-On: Rs. 1000/-
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800W: Rs. 10400/-
Corsair Graphite Series 600T Case: Rs. 9400/-
APC 1500VA UPS: Rs. 9250/-
Razer Mamba: Rs. 6500/-
SteelSeries SX mousepad x 2: Rs. 2700/-
Genuine Windows 7 Professional 64-bit: Rs. 8400/-
Corsair H70 Liquid Cooler: Rs. 5500/-

*So Final Damage 1,66,000/- ...*


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

Looks good. You are still left with 9k for SSD.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 20, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> be sure to get 2GB 6950s and unlock them.(warranty wont be an issue.make sure you save the BIOS of each card).if any wont unlock/gets bricked you can revert it back because they always have 2 bioses(so that you can reflash the old one back).tech support will never know.
> 
> also give ultra widescreen gaming a try.Im sure you will enjoy it,although you will want to reduce the quality in metro 2033 and crysis 1(not sure about 2)



msi 6950 TFII dont have dual bios switch. 

TFIII has it.


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

Then OP has to proceed with extreme caution. Anyway with 2x6950, there will be little practical need at this moment.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 20, 2011)

dont get TFII get reference models.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 20, 2011)

^is there a need of unlock?
TFII is cool running, silent. you can oc the 6950 to match 6970. 
and 6950 cfx has enough muscle to handle that high resolution.


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

@Jas

unlocking may be fun, the bios switch just make it risk-free.


----------



## neeku (May 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> Looks good. You are still left with 9k for SSD.



Yipeee... will buy 60GB SSD for OS only... or will wait for Intel 510 SSD...



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> msi 6950 TFII dont have dual bios switch.
> 
> TFIII has it.



I am not able to find double bios thing on MSI 6950 Page...
*www.msi.com/product/vga/R6950-Twin-Frozr-III-Power-Edition-OC.html#/?div=Overview




Skud said:


> Then OP has to proceed with extreme caution. Anyway with 2x6950, there will be little practical need at this moment.



yea right, I am not aiming for extreme performance, and If I have to flash this, I will wait 1 year....



Extreme Gamer said:


> dont get TFII get reference models.



Why reference model ? I think MSI 6950-Twin-Frozr offers better cooling and design....



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^is there a need of unlock?
> TFII is cool running, silent. you can oc the 6950 to match 6970.
> and 6950 cfx has enough muscle to handle that high resolution.



Yes we can overclock it to get 10% extra performance... and I play only Counter strike source, where GPU doesn't matter much...


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

neeku said:


> Yes we can overclock it to get 10% extra performance... and I play only Counter strike source, where GPU doesn't matter much...




err... then why are you going for such a high-end CFX setup?


----------



## vickybat (May 20, 2011)

^^ Rightly said. A single 6850 will do the job. It supports 3 monitors in single mode and can definitely play counter strike source with ease. If the need arises, by another 6850 or 6870 and cf them.


----------



## neeku (May 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> err... then why are you going for such a high-end CFX setup?



It feels good when you have lots of power... 

In 2008 I built my first gaming system: Intel Q6600 + ATI Radeon 4850 + 4GB RAM

In 2009 I upgraded to i7 920 + ATI 5850 + 6GB RAM

In 2010  It was Intel Core i7 980X + 12GB RAM + 2 x Nvidia GTX 480 SLI + 160GB Intel SSD + Lian-Li A77F + 1500 Watt SMPS + 2200VA APC UPS

In 2011 Multi-LCD System

2012  - Ivy Bridge or AMD Bulldozer....

After spending Approx 3.5 Lacs last year, this year i am spending only 1.75 Lacs  and will upgrade next year to Ivy Bridge or AMD....



vickybat said:


> ^^ Rightly said. A single 6850 will do the job. It supports 3 monitors in single mode and can definitely play counter strike source with ease. If the need arises, by another 6850 or 6870 and cf them.


Toooo late Vicky , I already ordered this configuration...


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

Man, really feeling jealous about you. One question what do you do with your old systems?


----------



## neeku (May 21, 2011)

Skud said:


> Man, really feeling jealous about you. One question what do you do with your old systems?



I dont sell old systems..right now I am using 2010 system + Macbook Pro and 2009-2010 PC's packed in nice condition.... 

It will take minimum 1 week to get these components 

Intel Z68 Board and Dell U2311H is not in stock.... will keep you you updated guys...


----------



## abhidev (May 21, 2011)

@neeku : from where did u order your components?


----------



## neeku (May 21, 2011)

@ Abhidev

SMC International, Nehru Place in Delhi


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2011)

neeku said:


> @ Abhidev
> 
> SMC International, Nehru Place in Delhi



hmm...are they reliable...also do they deliver products in Mumbai?


----------



## Skud (May 23, 2011)

They do. Check SMC international.


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2011)

Skud said:


> They do. Check SMC international.



Thanx buddy... will checkout


----------



## neeku (May 24, 2011)

Hi guys, I ordered 120GB Intel SSD 510 Series form Ebay global easy buy ( I had 1000 coupon, Yipeee....  )  @ 16,000/- after discount...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

Hey that is a very good price man!


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

neeku said:


> Hi guys, I ordered 120GB Intel SSD 510 Series form Ebay global easy buy ( I had 1000 coupon, Yipeee....  )  @ 16,000/- after discount...



Congrats!!! So that completes your system, I guess.


----------



## neeku (May 27, 2011)

Hello guys most of the items delivered only 3 Dell U2311H LCD and SSD is pending...

Some snaps taken.. will post shortly


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

neeku said:
			
		

> Hello guys most of the items delivered only 3 Dell U2311H LCD


 Nice man  

How is the display quality?


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Nice man
> 
> How is the display quality?



Man, the monitors and SSD are *pending*!!!


----------



## neeku (May 28, 2011)

Some Pictures for new hardware... Sorry for bad quality.. I used my iPhone 4 in low light condition for these...

*Graphics Card:*
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5182/5767373272_49fbd58fd2_o.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2197/5767373540_44ff9947e8_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3112/5767373836_9e59208b13_o.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2607/5766831789_c7a7292224_o.jpg

*Memory:*

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3080/5767374248_15383e58d4_o.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2093/5767374400_d66a9a3e4e_o.jpg

*CPU*
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2182/5767374540_b1934e7825_o.jpg

*Hard Disk:*
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3574/5766832515_10f2ef14c1_o.jpg

*SMPS*
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2686/5766832803_d27439dfdf_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3214/5767376308_6b5cbc7879_o.jpg

*Corsair H70*
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2768/5766833043_063c05a863_o.jpg

*Motherboard*

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3001/5767375454_ff2394a0dd_o.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5146/5766833631_9f5b268d66_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3220/5767375912_bc33e2f4f8_o.jpg

*Cabinet*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5028/5767376456_3ba3e12d87_o.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3014/5766834781_fa3c016529_o.jpg

*Mighty Mamba* 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3120/5766834869_d52e812171_o.jpg


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2011)

Nice pics of mighty hardware!!!  Assemble it fast and post some benchmarks.


----------

